# My Updated Obsession..err Collection (pics)



## AriannaErin (Mar 22, 2006)

So this is my updated MAC (and a bit non mac nyx, etc) Collection. I started January and not sure I'm ever going to be able to stop... but oh well it keeps me happy (although not sure I can say the same about my bank account! hehe)

Here it all is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[removed pictures, broken links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2006)

nice collection! and you just started!


----------



## floweryu (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW! And you started this January? Amazing!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 23, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

hey, that is a nice collection! i like the eyeshadow in amber lights... i'm considering purchasing it.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

This Is A Great Collection You Have Girlie!


----------



## bebs (Mar 29, 2006)

I love your collection its really nice and also have a question for you the nyx little pigments where do you get them and do they stay on as long as mac or not so great -I think the bottles are sooo cute!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 29, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice for just starting in January!!


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I love your collection its really nice and also have a question for you the nyx little pigments where do you get them and do they stay on as long as mac or not so great -I think the bottles are sooo cute!_

 
For the price they're fun little products. IMO, they're quite different than pigments, I find them more shimmery (not glitter tho, just shimmery). The colors are very vivid, and since I'm usually using them with a base and my other MAC shadows it's hard to tell if they're lasting long because of the other products or not, but they tend to stay on same as my other shadows/pigments.

Only problem is the tops are very small so you can't fit a brush in. I usually just put my finger over the opening, and tap it upside down for a sec, then dab it on with my finger and brush it out that way.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're a fun little product for a nice cheap price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally love NYX makeup


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## itsjam (Jan 18, 2007)

I really need to stop coming on this site so much, Ill go out and get stuff from Mac and be so happy and then come craving more after i take a look at this... its too much . haha


----------



## macface (Jan 19, 2007)

I love your NYX TRIO eyeshadows were did you get those?  I  have  a  hard time finding those.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 26, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice collection!  I love your NYX stuff.


----------



## Machanne (Feb 2, 2007)

Great collection - I especially want to snatch your 'first full mac pallette' - SUCH a great selection


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

very very nice storage place!!!!!!!!!! Very cute collection!!!!!!!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

nice collection, well organized~ mine is messy LOL


----------

